# Arkansas Pit blind lease



## kingoutdoors55 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have been looking around to do a pit blind lease 3-4 days with 3-4 guys. Theirs 2 companies I was looking to do this through 1. Duxmen 2. Arkansas County Guide Service. Duxmen are $500 a day and include 5-6 dozen decoys but can only hunt til 2. Ark county guides is $550 a day and doesn't include decoys but can hunt all day. Just curious if any of y'all have used these 2 companies and could give me some feedback or if you have someone else in mind let know.


----------



## tomcat58 (Aug 17, 2017)

*pit lease*

check out chasin wings 400.00 a day in pocahontas ar their #    229 947 2792 ask for david


----------



## hrstille (Aug 18, 2017)

Zach and Spencer at Duxmen are great guys. They have a really nice place. Can't go wrong with them. They are a little high on price, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## CNEELY (Dec 14, 2017)

Did you ever set something up with either of the guys?  Looking to go somewhere after Christmas but the only connections I have there are booked.  

Looking for recommendations. 

Thanks


----------

